# Looking for 027 uncoupler wire dia.



## marvfly (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi to all I,m new but really old. Looking for ribbon cable wiring diagram for old 027 black base uncoupler ( Not the diamond center type) Mine has several parallel rails and 4 screw terminals for the ribbon cable on the side of the track.The old ribbon cable has totally rotted away. The control buttons are marked uncouple and unload. Can anyone help with the correct wiring for this?? oh it,s about 45 years old. thanks Marvfly


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*RCS 22 and 6019 track*

First, this is right side up, when You open the bottom, everthing is *upside **down*. IF you take it *apart*, *Remember* what spacers are where, some are thin some are thick.










Have fun


----------



## marvfly (Jan 10, 2009)

*Thanks T-Man*

T-Man, Can I Assume that if the remote control is sitting with buttons up and the ribbon cable is laying flat coming out of the control then from left the purple line would be #1 on the uncoupler track term,green #2 blue #3 Red #4
Using your chart? Thanks again


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes that is how it appears. You should tell from seeing the underside of the track. I suggest you snap some pics it may help later.
Oh yeah try not to flip bars or place in the wrong direction. It can be so bad you may have to look at another controller. My advice is not to take it apart. label wires coming out since it won't be the ribbon. Color code the wires to the terminals with paint or markers. It helps.


----------



## marvfly (Jan 10, 2009)

*Thanks T-Man*

Thank you, you are very helpful.
On the color code bit the wire currently on it are all black so when i get around to do the job i will just snip the wire at the inside near the solder joint and add to it from there then use a little heat shrink. Mark the track end per your drawing then it should go 1,2,3,4, I,m enjoying this site already look like alot of good people here. Thanks to all Marvfly


----------

